# I'm back



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi all.

Just letting everyone know that I am back on TAM after what seems like forever. I had to take time off to help Morrigan deal with some personal issues and then a very scary health problem. She is doing much better now and maybe soon she will decide to come back as well. It might take me some time to get back up to speed here but I'll toss my comments in from time to time. Many thanks to all those that sent messages offering well wishes to Morrigan and I. We both really appreciate it more than you know.

God I missed all of you.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

The board just got smarter. Welcome back.


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

Beowulf said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Just letting everyone know that I am back on TAM after what seems like forever. I had to take time off to help Morrigan deal with some personal issues and then a very scary health problem. She is doing much better now and maybe soon she will decide to come back as well. It might take me some time to get back up to speed here but I'll toss my comments in from time to time. Many thanks to all those that sent messages offering well wishes to Morrigan and I. We both really appreciate it more than you know.
> 
> God I missed all of you.


Welcome back Beo -- and I hope Morrigan gets well soon.

Just to let you know Bandit just got back on today -- he was banned for a week.

Thoughts and prayers are with you both !!


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome back sir!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

Welcome back. Did you behave?


----------



## Paladin (Oct 15, 2011)

Welcome back, nice to see you posting.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
Welcome back! And hi and a wave to Morrigan.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice to see your name pop up here---besides, the family problems, hope you had a good vacation---I am sure the posters, will again gain good insight to your valued opinions.


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

Beowulf said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Just letting everyone know that I am back on TAM after what seems like forever. I had to take time off to help Morrigan deal with some personal issues and then a very scary health problem. She is doing much better now and maybe soon she will decide to come back as well. It might take me some time to get back up to speed here but I'll toss my comments in from time to time. Many thanks to all those that sent messages offering well wishes to Morrigan and I. We both really appreciate it more than you know.
> 
> God I missed all of you.


I will be gone for a few days, too. If anyone needs my help, pm me and I will give you the hotline #.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

One of my heroes has returned. Missed you Wulf.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

BigLiam said:


> I will be gone for a few days, too. If anyone needs my help, pm me and I will give you the hotline #.



Where are you going? Who will be here to rain on my parade and keep me grounded if you aren't online?  LOL


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

Empty Inside said:


> Where are you going? Who will be here to rain on my parade and keep me grounded if you aren't online?  LOL


Heading up north with my smoking hot, super busty Golden Retriever, Fern. She's looking to have a revenge affair as the sire of her pups strayed ,recently. I'll try to talk her down. She is madder than all get out, though.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Morning, both! Good to see you back! Hopefully all is well for you both.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome back Beowulf. It is good to hear that the two of you are doing much better. Hopefully Morrigan, like you, will come back and give her valued insights.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Terminator 3 I'm back - YouTube


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Beo, you were missed!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Glad you're back!


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

BigLiam said:


> Heading up north with my smoking hot, super busty Golden Retriever, Fern. She's looking to have a revenge affair as the sire of her pups strayed ,recently. I'll try to talk her down. She is madder than all get out, though.


I love dogs, particularly labs, goldens and sled dogs. 

Dogs are so loyal to humans.

Hope you have a great weekend, Liam


----------



## anonymouskitty (Jun 5, 2012)

Sara8 said:


> I love dogs, particularly labs, goldens and sled dogs.
> 
> Dogs are so loyal to humans.
> 
> Hope you have a great weekend, Liam


So loyal that William Wordsworth wrote a poem and aptly named it "Fidelity"


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Ho, Beowulf, you were missed badly...
And for a long time.

Wish you and Morrigan good times.

Take care.
You were really missed.


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

BigLiam said:


> Heading up north with my smoking hot, super busty Golden Retriever, Fern. She's looking to have a revenge affair as the sire of her pups strayed ,recently. I'll try to talk her down. She is madder than all get out, though.


Dogs are always happy to see you and don't ever judge, are never critcial and don't argue.

Have FUN !!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Guess who's back

Eminem - Without Me - YouTube


----------

